# locust going red



## Twed207 (Nov 3, 2010)

hi guys, an odd one...

after a few days, my locusts seem to start changing colour, they go quite dark and reddish. i picked one up to feed to my leo and as i hung it upside down some browny liquid came out of it's mouth and it's eyes were dark red. are they diseased or something??

i feed them spring greens/wild rocket and they seem to eat it...

comments appreciated. lo


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

It could be a yeast infection. Do you give them dry food too ?


----------



## Twed207 (Nov 3, 2010)

no just veg...


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> It could be a yeast infection. Do you give them dry food too ?


Or, it could be that they are maturing with a shed / moult as males and females are different colours.

The brown stuff from the mouth is a defense mechanism, its a foul substance that tries to put predators off from eating them.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes as they mature they change colour, but not to red !!! The females are straw coloured/yellow, while the males are yellow, often a bright yellow. 

The wet food you are using is great but they MUST have dry food so they can balance their hydration. Give them bran ad lib too, in a shallow container, and they will thrive.


----------

